# What is up with this bass?



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

I caught a bass yesterday that was orange. Totally orange. I have pictures but I don't know how to post them. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Perhaps it's getting ready for the Browns Super Bowl season???


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

thelatrobe33 said:


> Perhaps it's getting ready for the Browns Super Bowl season???


C'mon man, a fish can't be THAT delusional!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Where do you fish at,is there radiation nearby?Never heard of an orange bass before but I'm not the sharpest pencil on the desk either.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Where do you fish at,is there radiation nearby?Never heard of an orange bass before but I'm not the sharpest pencil on the desk either.


It was at Mingo Sportsmans Club in Jefferson County. Essentially, the club is comprised of old strip pits of varying size. The one this was caught in was quite large. I went as a guest with a friend of mine and he has caught thousands upon thousands of bass there and has never seen one like this. Of course, we have seen their colors vary depending on vegetation, depth, etc., but nothing like this. Every other fish we have caught out there has been very healthy looking with distinct markings and fat. If you can tell me how to upload photos I have them on photobucket.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

[ame="http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy122/adamsteve14/?action=view&current=photo-2.jpg"]Bass1 picture by adamsteve14 - Photobucket[/ame]

[ame="http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy122/adamsteve14/?action=view&current=photo3.jpg"]Bass2 picture by adamsteve14 - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

Still can't get the pics to post. Anyone have any advice? For some reason it won't even let me post them as an attachment.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

adamsteve14 said:


> Still can't get the pics to post. Anyone have any advice? For some reason it won't even let me post them as an attachment.


the photobucket link works. that is the coolest thing i've ever seen. fish looks healthy other than the fact it's colored like a crawfish! my dad is a member out there. i'll have him ask around and see if any of the other guys have seen this before. i have no idea what would cause this, but it would sure make for some good conversation...


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

trail_boss2 said:


>


Thanks man!


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

adamsteve14 said:


> Thanks man!


No problem. It actually looks pretty awesome.


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I couldn't find anything else like it but the only thing similar I found is the peacock bass. It has an orange tint as well but it looks quite a bit different than yours.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...32084&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

This was on another forum that I read sometimes. This is not my picture and I don't know where it was caught (I think somewhere in Michigan). The consensus seems to be that it's an albino, I'm not sure if I buy that though.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

That looks odd...and cool. 

Must be an odd pigmentation mutation.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Try asking the guys on SeaGrant?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like it has been hanging around too many Saugers or Saugeyes!!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a Sweet looking bass! Thank god for pics I dont know If I would have believed it otherwise!


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> That is a Sweet looking bass! Thank god for pics I dont know If I would have believed it otherwise!


Same here. I told my fishin buddy that if he would have told me that morning that I would catch an orange bass I would have broke his nose lol.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Neat looking bass, i like it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

That's one queer looking bass, adamsteve.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> That's one queer looking bass, adamsteve.


It might look that way, but it didn't come on to me so I guess I will keep my opinion to myself.:T


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that orange smallie looks badass...probably just a birth defect or.........somebody put that bass in a livewell and put baitfish dye in it and took the picture...ANYBODY ELSE AGREE????? turns out the smallie just looked better in orange...seems kinda cool to do but very unnecessary


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Well kiss my grits that's a orange bass,holy bat sh#t batman.Cool,very cool.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow that's different! I wonder if there is some cross-breeding going on there between a largemouth and another type of bass?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That is pretty awesome. Looks like he's been hanging around some goldfish lol.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The smallie is a legit gene mutation, the largemouth was simply in a livewell with dye for a while.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> The smallie is a legit gene mutation, the largemouth was simply in a livewell with dye for a while.


Um, no. That would be believeable if the boat we were using had one. It literally came out of the water like that.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I THINK he meant it was done in a livewell befor you caught it.


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> I THINK he meant it was done in a livewell befor you caught it.


I doubt that man. This pond is pretty secluded. You can barely get a Jon boat in it and it takes 4-wheel drive to get to. Im willing to bet the farm it is simply a pigment mutation.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> That's one queer looking bass, adamsteve.


That's a funny comment.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

adamsteve14 said:


> It was at Mingo Sportsmans Club in Jefferson County. Essentially, the club is comprised of old strip pits of varying size. The one this was caught in was quite large. I went as a guest with a friend of mine and he has caught thousands upon thousands of bass there and has never seen one like this. Of course, we have seen their colors vary depending on vegetation, depth, etc., but nothing like this. Every other fish we have caught out there has been very healthy looking with distinct markings and fat. If you can tell me how to upload photos I have them on photobucket.


I've fished the same club with a friend of mine who is a member, never seen one that color either.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That is cool.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

just a theory guys chill out. I caught a yellow bass in lake erie last year


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> That's a funny comment.


Thanks, man. I try, but on the internet you never know who gets it and who takes it the wrong way.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Photoshop fellas, photoshop. I can post purple and blue bass all day. What color would you request? Perhaps GREEN!


----------



## adamsteve14 (Apr 17, 2010)

legendaryyaj said:


> Photoshop fellas, photoshop. I can post purple and blue bass all day. What color would you request? Perhaps GREEN!


1st of all I can hardly embed pics, let alone use photoshop lol. My former college roommate works at a fish lab and showed it to the head biologist who confirmed it to be albinism.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another form of albinism.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting thread. 

I was just thinking the other day, after seeing an albino deer, if there might be any albino smallmouth anywhere? 

I would think it would have red eyes and be more white than yellow though!


----------

